# Snow White



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Snow White

Snow White returned to the cottage to find it had burned down. Distraught, she searches for the dwarves in the forest and hears a lone voice chanting, "Wales for the World Cup, Wales for the World Cup, Wales for the World Cup." On hearing this, Snow White gave a little sigh of relief as she knew that at least Dopey was safe.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I see a theme forming in these jokes have Wales lost something????


----------

